# Sony CDX-GT805DX



## billyrohm (Nov 9, 2007)

I just picked this thing up for about $165 shipped (Amazon.com from electronics express), I think it may be cheaper other places now, either way, this is a sick deck.

24bit burr browns
13 band eq per channel (front left, front right, rear left, rear right)
4V pre outs
Time alignment

if you search at crutchfield they have all the specs (the decks colors are darker than crutchfield portrays)

I havent found a sub eq yet but I dont really care about that

This deck sounds great, looks great, imo, and is cheap.

By the way, Sony Service ROCKS. I got this deck because I bought a CDX-F605X from electronics express and it would reset it self (clock settings etc) sometimes when I shut the car off. I sent it to Sony (with the harness still in my car, I just plugged the new deck into the old harness) and they called me and said that they would just ship me a new one but they were out of stock so they would fix it or send me a check, I asked for the check and it showed up today. A check from sony and I didnt even buy it directly from them. Sony might be getting better folks.

By the way, all "Drive SHX" products from Sony come with a 2 year warranty when purchased from an authorized dealer ( electronics express is)

For some reason it is cheaper on amazon than directly from their website.


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

in general the 2 year warranty only applies if it is installed by a certified shop/installer


----------



## billyrohm (Nov 9, 2007)

elminster said:


> in general the 2 year warranty only applies if it is installed by a certified shop/installer


I dont think that really applies to Sony, when the lady on the phone offered the repair or the refund she told me that I would STILL have 2 years from the date of purchase on the repair


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Can you please provide me with some feedback an a couple of things? I'm interested in the display and what it does. Can it be set to just a "normal" background, without all the animation and glitz? Your photos seem to suggest such, I was just looking for confirmation.

I've never owned a Sony deck and thus have no experience with how the controls feel and perform. I have experience with Pioneer, Kenwood and older Alpine units. Would you mind giving a short description on such things? For example, "clunky" vs. "smooth", "cheap" vs. "well-finished", "inordinately time-consuming" vs. "relatively quick and intuitive". Those types of things.

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks for the original review, by the way.


----------



## billyrohm (Nov 9, 2007)

blackwolf said:


> Can you please provide me with some feedback an a couple of things? I'm interested in the display and what it does. Can it be set to just a "normal" background, without all the animation and glitz? Your photos seem to suggest such, I was just looking for confirmation.
> 
> I've never owned a Sony deck and thus have no experience with how the controls feel and perform. I have experience with Pioneer, Kenwood and older Alpine units. Would you mind giving a short description on such things? For example, "clunky" vs. "smooth", "cheap" vs. "well-finished", "inordinately time-consuming" vs. "relatively quick and intuitive". Those types of things.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated. Thanks for the original review, by the way.


It can be set to a normal background it can also be set to set the display to be totally blank a few seconds after the last button push.

It feels very nice and controls are very easy to use, doesnt feel cheap at all (The last premier I had was a P930) 

The screen doesnt do well in direct sunlight though, still visible but reduced


----------



## blackwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

billyrohm said:


> It can be set to a normal background it can also be set to set the display to be totally blank a few seconds after the last button push.
> 
> It feels very nice and controls are very easy to use, doesnt feel cheap at all (The last premier I had was a P930)
> 
> The screen doesnt do well in direct sunlight though, still visible but reduced


Thanks for the info and the quick reply. I'm really leaning towards this deck since you posted your review. For what you get for the price, lloks like a great buy. Thanks again.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

This sounds like a really inexpensive way to go active. Good find.


----------



## billyrohm (Nov 9, 2007)

speakerboy said:


> This sounds like a really inexpensive way to go active. Good find.


You cant really go active with just the deck, it only has a high pass for the front and rear channels then a low pass for the sub.


----------

